
What Is Bitcoin's Correlation with Other Financial Assets? - monort
https://www.signalplot.com/what-is-bitcoins-correlation-with-other-financial-assets/
======
kobeya
The conclusion is not well founded. The fact that bitcoin does not correlate
well with macro factors could just mean that the bitcoin ecosystem is too
small. It is instead more responsive to internal developments than external
pressures. However as the ecosystem grows larger and more stable that would
presumably change.

People arguing that bitcoin is digital gold are saying it has better intrinsic
properties in service of a store of wealth goal than gold has. That doesn’t
mean the market treats it that way, yet.

------
Kyragem
Bitcoin will definitely go up when trump nukes rocket man this week

